# 5 tetras



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Ok peeps!!

I have had my new tank setup and with 5 tetras and a catfish in since the weekend.
The ammonia and nitrite levels are low -nitrate high.

Has the tank completed the cycle (i assumed not because its too soon), or could it be that i need maybe a couple more fish to create enough ammonia to actually kickstart the cycle.?????

Your thoughts please people , much appreciated.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd throw 20 feeders in there and wait. I doubt the cycle has meet the criteria for piranha's. The extra golds will help bacteria catch up. And i would throw a live plant or two. It will use the nitrate as food. So will alge


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how big is the tank?
are you using old filter media or gravel?

my best guess is it will not have cycled yet - but then again I am no expert on the subject


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think that the tank is "completely" cycled yet. I would give it another week or so at least. Alot of people dont even believe in cycling, and have luck not doing it. I prefer I allow the tank to cycle completely. Nothing worst the a new tank, and dead fish.

~Dj


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Its a 60g tank with new media and new cannister filter.

I have already purchased 2 goldfish, im gonna do water check on fri for the ammonia, then do 10-15 w/changes ever other day untill levels are good

What d yu think, good idea


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I would not change out the water. There is nothing that should cause it to need changing. You might throw off the cycling process, perhaps extending it longer then it needs to be.

~Dj


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> I would not change out the water. There is nothing that should cause it to need changing. You might throw off the cycling process, perhaps extending it longer then it needs to be.
> 
> ~Dj


 Yeah, water changes at this point will just extend the cycle by deluting ammonia and nitrites that are needed to complete the cycle. I would add some more fish as suggested to get the ammonia really going.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah ok, thanks for that!
So in my tank now I have a total of:
5 Tetras
1 Catfish (baby)
2 Goldfish.

I will avoid water changes and check levels on fri or sat, i mean I was told the ammonia should jump up and then perform a 10% water change to get rid of the excess amm. - but that might not be good??

Anyway, thanks all!
and if anyone else has got an ideas regarding this, please let me know


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I would just leave it till you think the cycle is complete or almost complete.

~Dj


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

yeah, well at least another week, just to be sure!.

But you hear so many people say they just put their fish straight in and their ok ( not that i would), But i think maybe im be overcautious??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No, it is better for the fish not to go through the stress of the cycle.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

How many weeks has it cycled for? Using new filters and canisters are going to take longer for it to cycle you can always go to the lfs and add the things you need get cycle or bio spara I think it is called I can't remember.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Its been a week now.....perhaps one more week????!!!!!!


----------

